# "Attractive to Children" and what to do about this?



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

K guys, as it seemed there needs to be action taken against losing our right/privilege to partake in tobacco use, in ALL forms, I wanted to start a discussion about what to do. I have no experience in this, so here's where the village wise-men come in. I'm off to go read the stickies.


----------



## Plop007 (Jul 8, 2009)

Another video I found it fits under this topic..

This is a lame video. lol these guys are saying its a fad haha.

YouTube - EYE ON HEALTH / CIGAR SMOKING FACTS

Comments?

What do you guys think about this madness?


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

Plop007 said:


> Another video I found it fits under this topic..
> 
> This is a lame video. lol these guys are saying its a fad haha.
> 
> ...


i thin its from 96. lol. im sure there is truth to it. im sure that you can get cancer. but too many french fries over 50 years can give you a heart attack, spend enough time behind the wheel and your chances of a car crash greatly increase, the more one night stand sex you have the bigger your chance of getting an STD. riding a skateboard increased your chance of braking your leg (found this out the hard way). being to smart increases your chances of spending the rest of your life in your moms basement...... everything has a risk, and nothing is o.k. if its done beyond moderation..... and f.y.i. a friend of mines grandpa has been smoking like 5 a day for 30 years, no sign of cancer.


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Haha I think this was from the "Cigar Boom" era, during the (early-mid 90's?). Too tired to add anything else right now, sorry lol.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

It's all just typical propaganda bullshit. As stated, these days your gonna get cancer from walking in the kitchen, tossing a salad and turning the faucet on at the same time. Crap, crappola, care factor, do I care, no, not, noway!. How many kids do you see looking at a cigarette smoker and admiring them? ie thier parents. Ever seen a kid walk up to a well dressed person having a cigar and say "Gee, I wish I was you!" Doubt it!

Attractive to kids? The romance is, the cigar plays very little part in the whole thing. Hollywood plays the biggest part.


----------



## ninjaturtlenerd (Nov 14, 2009)

Tashaz said:


> It's all just typical propaganda bullshit. As stated, these days your gonna get cancer from walking in the kitchen, *Tossing A Salad* and turning the faucet on at the same time.


Thats not how you get cancer thats how you get aids. geesh. but i do agree with this point. when you hear of cancers caused by smoking you never hear anything about mouth or throat cancer. all it is is lung cancer by cigarette smokers. bah humbug i say. BAH HUMBUG


----------



## Warren (Apr 6, 2007)

See my sig. That's the best way to fight this stuff.


----------



## Nurse_Maduro (Oct 23, 2008)

Nope. Nuh-uh. I've been bitchslapped too many times for expressing my opinions on this.

Tread carefully, Isacc. That's all I'ma say.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

it just gripes my ass. why go after tobacco when there is 89798798798 deadlier things to find against...:suspicious: :tsk: :mmph:


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

The Oral Cancer Foundation - 2009


----------



## strider72 (Jan 25, 2009)

gibson_es said:


> it just gripes my ass. why go after tobacco when there is 89798798798 deadlier things to find against...:suspicious: :tsk: :mmph:


 For the same reason some fed agencies go after little technicality cases instead of real serious ones... easy hits, lazy butts... heaven forbid anyone go after some real issues..


----------

